# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Ruger MK IV Tactical

## R93

As    @specweapon mentioned in an earlier thread, this sub-forum was a bit quiet lately. 
I thought I would mention this wee beasty I bought a while ago.

Was having a yarn to    @Ozzy about stuff and he is quite keen on speed steel.
He shoots it with his standard gun but mentioned you can use a 22 

I am yet to have a go at speed steel but any shooting is good practice for Ipsc I reckon.
I shoot most matches my club offers where you can use a revolver or semi and although I am still shit, I am improving and think some of the more boring matches like centefire and service have helped me a bit. 

Anyway I was in the market for a decent 22 after selling my mosquito. It was a good wee gun I liked it but she had a horrible trigger and to be fair, a bad rep for cracking slides. 
    @gimp bought a ruger lite quite a while ago that I liked and it ticked all the boxes but I was still procrastinating. 

A mate at the SI Ipsc mentioned the new Ruger MK iv Tactical and after a bit of research I decided to buy one and got a great deal thanks to him. 
Had my mate at Gunworks make me a bulky, short suppressor for it but it is not as quiet as the one he made for my mosquito.

Solidly built gun imo. 

It eats everything I have fed it. Only had a couple failures to feed on the first round and am assuming due to being new and new mags wearing in. 

Have had one double feed in say 600 rounds and plenty of miss-fires with that 555 bulk Winchester stuff. Struck well but no noise. 
The pistol is super easy to field strip and clean. Just push a button at the top of the grip and she comes apart. 
They like most semi 22s it gets a bit gunked up with different ammo. 
Haven't bothered cleaning the barrel as it seems sweet. 

I have shot some really nice groups at 25 with it. It seems to be very accurate. 
Even managed to put 9/10 in the 10 ring on a service match target at 50m using the trijicon red dot, so that is more than accurate enough for a short barreled pistol in my hands. 
There is a new speed holster out that apparently fits any make of pistol so I might get one and chase some speed steel soon. 
Highly recommend any of the ruger 22s in this style. 






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

Looks like a red neck luger

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Looks like a red neck luger
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Exactly
 Incidentally it has, a redneck owner.

Eat a bag of dicks  @Beaker (I am sure he is typing furiously now. Just beating him to it) 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

> Looks like a red neck luger
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Actually the original Ruger .22lr pistol looks very similar to a luger, they even copied the luger grip angle because it was so good

----------


## Russian 22.

When I eventually get into pistols a luger is the first one I'm gonna buy 👍

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Also I can 3d print magazine extensions for these if you want to fit 11 in the mag, they're not perfect but they work.

----------


## R93

> Also I can 3d print magazine extensions for these if you want to fit 11 in the mag, they're not perfect but they work.


Sounds interesting. I will have a chat to you about it at the multigun

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Actually the original Ruger .22lr pistol looks very similar to a luger, they even copied the luger grip angle because it was so good


If there is the one thing I slightly struggle with on this pistol, it is the grip.
Not as bad as I do with a glock but I am getting used to it. I struggle to find the dot at with any speed sometimes as well.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

I'm keen on the Speed Steel with 22. Hopefully get a suitable pistol up and running by then. Keen on a 7.5-inch Buckmark or a longer Ruger. the S&W are generally too expensive for me.

----------


## ebf

Speed steel is awesome, shitload of fun.

Benefit of shooting 22 is the is is start from 45, so no need for holders etc.

2 big shoots coming up, one in New Plymouth, the other in Rotovegs  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> Speed steel is awesome, shitload of fun.
> 
> Benefit of shooting 22 is the is is start from 45, so no need for holders etc.
> 
> 2 big shoots coming up, one in New Plymouth, the other in Rotovegs


Ha! Shows what I know. Thought they were holster starts. 

Just a note. There was a rail under the barrel for torch or laser. I removed it as I doubt I would ever have a use for either. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300_BLK

Nice!

----------


## Ozzy

> Speed steel is awesome, shitload of fun.
> 
> Benefit of shooting 22 is the is is start from 45, so no need for holders etc.
> 
> 2 big shoots coming up, one in New Plymouth, the other in Rotovegs


There will also be the South islands in Ashburton once I get around to putting the application in.

----------


## Ozzy

> Speed steel is awesome, shitload of fun.
> 
> Benefit of shooting 22 is the is is start from 45, so no need for holders etc.
> 
> 2 big shoots coming up, one in New Plymouth, the other in Rotovegs


There will also be the South islands in Ashburton once I get around to putting the application in.

----------


## R93

> There will also be the South islands in Ashburton once I get around to putting the application in.


Have you got an idea when abouts mate? 

Should see you Sunday next if I survive the fishing competition booze up next weekend. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beavis

Do the magazines drop free? That's one of the things that annoyed the shit out of me when I was doing my training, with the club 22/45's.

----------


## R93

> Do the magazines drop free? That's one of the things that annoyed the shit out of me when I was doing my training, with the club 22/45's.


Yeah they do drop and quite easily mate. However I wouldn't want to drop them if running around a stage as I don't think they would handle being stood on. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beavis

Cool. Tempting.

----------


## Scouterkotare

I think that I have just learnt more about .22 pistols in this post than in the past 12 months.
Thanks all. See you one the range.
Scouter.

----------


## Uplandstalker

The Browning Buckmarks drop mags better than the rugers.

I'm after something like this:

----------


## Vapour

> If there is the one thing I slightly struggle with on this pistol, it is the grip.
> Not as bad as I do with a glock but I am getting used to it. I struggle to find the dot at with any speed sometimes as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The nice thing about the grip is you can put pretty much any 1911 grips on it you like - I did on my mk3 lite,  I also put on a thumb rest to really lock in the hands for speed steel

I'm keen to hit the speed steel scene more this year

----------


## nzfubz

> If there is the one thing I slightly struggle with on this pistol, it is the grip.
> Not as bad as I do with a glock but I am getting used to it. I struggle to find the dot at with any speed sometimes as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I know someone who could do you a custom grip  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Raging Bull

Have you had any issues with it not locking open on empty? 

Do the Rugers need the higher velocity ammunition or standard velocity ok?

----------


## R93

> Have you had any issues with it not locking open on empty? 
> 
> Do the Rugers need the higher velocity ammunition or standard velocity ok?


Not as yet. I run all sorts thru it. Cci subs go well.

Bought a 555 pack of Winchester that has heaps of missfires. Struck well but no bang. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

That winchester 555 stuff is garbage. Its the only ammo i have ready access to in town. Its only good for doing malfunction drills with!

----------


## R93

> That winchester 555 stuff is garbage. Its the only ammo i have ready access to in town. Its only good for doing malfunction drills with!


LOL You're not wrong. Maybe they should market it as malfunction training ammo

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

I just dropped money on a .22lr pistol, was gonna go for a Ruger but these popped up on Gunstuff new for dirt cheap.
Walther sp22, $25 each for mags and threw a thread adaptor on it. Picatinny rail so gonna put a red dot on and shoot speed steel

----------


## ebf

New Plymouth Speed Steel Nationals this weekend, yeeha !

  @R93, get your shit together and we will see you in Ashburton...

Oh, loose the suppressors for speed steel guys, the timers struggle to pick up the shots with cans on.

----------


## R93

> New Plymouth Speed Steel Nationals this weekend, yeeha !
> 
>   @R93, get your shit together and we will see you in Ashburton...
> 
> Oh, loose the suppressors for speed steel guys, the timers struggle to pick up the shots with cans on.


I would like to go but pretty sure I will be helping someone find a an animal that weekend. 

If plans change I will be there with bells on. 
My suppressor is pretty loud with HV ammo


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouterkotare

Okay, now i'm interested.

----------

